# SMS-Dienst



## thermo (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Abend bin ich angerufen worden. Es liegt eine SMS-Nachricht vor. Wenn ich sie hören will soll ich die 1 drücken. Daraufhin hatte ich 1 gedrückt. Dann kam, Mein Telefon ist für den Empfang von SMS noch nicht freigeschaltet. Ich soll mich noch für einen SMS Dienst unter der Rufnummer 01377707702 anmelden. Die Freischaltung gilt auch für andere Netzbetreiber. Der Anruf soll 1€ kosten. Ich habe aufgelegt und die Nummer nicht angewählt. 
Habe ich mir durch das drücken der Nr. 1 schon etwas eingehandelt.

Einen lieben Gruß!


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS-Dienst*

In das richtige Forum verschoben...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS-Dienst*



Heiko schrieb:


> In das richtige Forum verschoben...


Und dann noch in das richtige Forum verlinkt


0137770xxxx ist das wirklich Telekom?
(0)137 770 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG

Dann dort nachfragen, wer sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------

